# Aumentar voltaje de 12 a 16



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Tengo un trafo de 12V y 7'2A. Ahora bien, necesito que sea de 16V. No quiero que pierda intensidad, pero si gana, mucho mejor  

¿Cómo lo hago?


Gracias!


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola organistico. Seria conveniente que dijeras si el trafo tiene doble primario y cuantas salidas en el secundario. Qué tension de red tienes ?. Saludos


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

pues tengo lo normal, 220V. Tiene de entrada 2 cables y 2 de salida


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 18, 2010)

Pues habria varias maneras:

a. Rebobinar el transformador para aumentar el numero de espiras del secundario para que te dé el voltaje deseado. Un trabajo para un taller especializado.

b. Emplear un circuito conversor DC/DC

c. Un circuito elevador (duplicador o triplicador de tension).

De b. y c. consigues informacion aqui en el Foro.

Saludos


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo quiero hacerlo de manera "casera" para ahorrarme un par de euros, A parte, el trafo es AC. Si duplicara la tensión (24V), el LM317 me regularía la tensión (ya que tiene máx entrada de 37V)y los 2n3055 no tendrían problemas, verdad?

Cómo podría construir el duplicador?

Gracias!


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Se puede saber que es lo que querés alimentar? Necesitas los 16v AC o DC? Regulados o no?
Quizás con estos datos te puedan ayudar mejor.
Saludos


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Los quiero brutos, porque tengo ya montado todo el circuito para que me de 12V de salida, por eso necesito 16, para que pueda funcionar el regulador de V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

organistico dijo:


> *Los quiero brutos*, porque tengo ya montado todo el circuito para que me de 12V de salida, por eso necesito 16, para que pueda funcionar el regulador de V


 
Nosotros no conocemos los Volts brutos , solo conocemos corriente alterna (la que entrega el transformador) y contínua (que es la que hay después del rectificado con díodos y filtrado con capaditor)

Por favor definí correctamente cuentos volts de continua necesitas a la salida del regulador :enfadado: !


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Sólo quiero transformar 12V a 16V, ya lo he dicho. He dicho "brutos" (no sé si será un problema de la diferencia del idioma del Español al Argentino) pero quería decir que no quiero que estén regulados, es decir, la entrada de mi trafo es de 12V, AC, y en la salida quiero 16V, AC. 

Aquí, bruto, significa íntegro, en su totalidad, en su estado inicial, aparte de la definición de grosero...


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Intento ayudarte, pero para eso, es necesario no tener dudas ni ambigüedades, por eso la idea es que escribas lo más técnico posible así entendemos todos, de todos los países. La entrada de tu trafo es de 12v AC y querés en la salida 16V AC?? Eso es un trafo de 12v a 16v, no creo que quieras eso (supongo), pero eso puede ser una interpretación por lo que vos escribis.
Quizás la solución a tu problema sea muy fácil de resolver, 16vDC regulados a 12vDC....con una diferencia de más de 3v hay muchos reguladores (7812)que trabajan bien, aunque comparto que si la diferencia es mayor, mejor.
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola.

Para obtener lo que deseas, debes hacer que rebobinen tu transformador (o lo rebobinas tú) al voltaje que quieres. O te compras otro transformador con el voltaje que necesitas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Estaba escrito más arriba.

Entrada de mi trafo: 220V, AC
salida: 12V, AC
quiero tener: 16V-24V, AC ó DC (da igual). Se puede duplicar a 24V

No quiero modificar la integridad de mi trafo.


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Si, si, ya sé que estaba escrito más arriba, pero más abajo pusiste " es decir, la entrada de mi trafo es de 12V, AC, y en la salida quiero  16V, AC." . 
Entonces la solución por lo que vos escribiste. A la "salida" de 12v de tu transformador, le ponés otro de 12v de "entrada" a 16 o 24v de "salida" por el amperaje que necesitás y ahí lo tenés. 16-24V de salida. 
Se entiende?
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

12 Vac rectificados con 4 díodos y filtrado con capacitor te da 16 o 17 Vcc .


----------



## ibdali (Mar 18, 2010)

12vac rectificado y filtrado da 16.97Vcc exactamente


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahhh, calculé que eso ya estaba sabido.


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Sí, se entiende a la perfección...



Ah, sí eso es lo que quería...

algún esquema?


Gracias!


----------



## ibdali (Mar 18, 2010)

pero si rectificando ya tienes casi 17, que necesitas??


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Me he perdido...  ups... me he liado competamente

tengo 12V, AC, y de repente con un puente rectificador y un condensador tengo 17V???


----------



## ibdali (Mar 18, 2010)

si hermano....................

se acabó el problema?


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Eso espero, ya diré algo si no me funciona el circuito...


GRacias!


----------



## junior90 (Mar 18, 2010)

jajajaja que enrredo con un tema tan simple!veras es asi.

tu trafo----puente rectificador------condensador paraconventir la señal rectificada AC en DC )no va a salir regulada por completo.y opcional------multiplicador de DC puedes volver tus 17 en 34, luego a 68...etc....


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

A.V. dijo:


> Quizás la solución a tu problema sea muy fácil de resolver, 16vDC regulados a 12vDC....con una diferencia de más de 3v hay muchos reguladores (7812)que trabajan bien, aunque comparto que si la diferencia es mayor, mejor.
> Saludos



Por eso más arriba escribí esto.....pensé que estaba claro.
De todas formas con carga se te va a ir a unos 16vDC.
Perdón.
Buena suerte con el circuito.
Saludos


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

condensador de 2200uF?


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Tu trafo es de 7,2A....yo pondría 1000uf por amper que consuma el circuito a alimentar.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

organistico dijo:


> condensador de 2200uF?


 
Contanos con cuantos Volts funciona y cuantos Amperes consume tu circuito, o posteanos el link o una imagen del circuito que vas a armar así te orientamos mejor con los díodos , capacitores y regulador .

 **********************************************************



ibdali dijo:


> 12vac rectificado y filtrado da 16.97Vcc exactamente


 
Ibaldi, te olvidaste que al pasar por dos díodos por cada hemiciclo del puente rectificador, entonces hay que restarle 0,6 V x 2  .

Quedando 12V x 1,4142 = 16.97 - 1,2 Vd = 15,77 VCC 

Si fuera transformador con punto medio y rectificación con dos díodos, entonces solo se restaría lo correspondiente a un díodo solo (0,6V)

Saludos.


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

inclusive está el puente rectificador y los condensadores.  No necesito tantos amperios, de momento. Por lo tanto el trafo está dentro de  sus límites de consumo.


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Con 7A te podrías ahorrar de poner 2 2n3055, con solo 2 devería funcionar bien. Y con solo 2 capas de 4700uf.
Saludos


----------



## organistico (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias! Todo solucionado!


----------

